# Stick Insect and Corn Snake



## nev2003 (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi, generally speaking do you think it would be okay to have a few stick insects in the same tank as a corn snake hatchling

Thanks


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

thats a bit of a obvious answer, no! they corn snake would more than likely eat the stick insects and stick insects can have diseases and this could kill your corn!


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

I personally wouldn't but i don't have any evidence of what would happen... the Corn would probably eat them though...


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

I' msure someone will corect me if I'm wrong but I think that the reason that stick insects aren't used so much as food is that what they eat is poisonous to lizards so, in that case if you put them in and your snake fancied a snack you could poison the snake.

In addition stick insects like humidity, which isn't good for corns and often they are fed on free growing plants which could harbout all maner of nasties?

Also, I'm not sure why you would want to?


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

ok cant see corn snakes or any snake that eats warm blooded prey eating insects for starters and yeh they eat plants that can be deadly to other animals


----------



## nev2003 (Apr 25, 2008)

I thought the answer would be definitely no because of the humidity issue for starters but some guy reckoned it should be fine. Will let him know your thoughts and concerns which I would agree with totally!

thanks for the replies


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Absolutely not. Corns are from the southern US, most commonly available sticks are from India. You cannot keep the two together, totally wrong. No, corns won't eat the insects, and no, the insects WILL NOT pass on disease. The two species need totally different conditions.


----------

